# Canhões anti-gambozinos



## okcomputer (25 Nov 2022 às 00:15)

Há uns meses reparei num contrato público feito por ajuste direto, dos "famosos" canhões anti-granizo.

Este tipo de coisa sempre ignorei, cada um acredita e paga as m.. que bem lhe entender e lhe apetecer, seja disparar contra o ar ou rogar pragas ou fazer rezas ao São Pedro, tanto se me faz...

Só me começa a chatear é quando começa a ser dinheiro publico dos contribuintes a ser gasto nessas tretas e pelo que me disseram, isto tem ido de vento em poupa pelo interior norte e centro....










Tem um presidente de um município que garantiu que os canhões foram eficazes já três vezes no mesmo ano em que foram adquiridos, o que é extraordinário, dado que haver uma tempestade de saraiva a afetar um pomar 3 vezes num ano seria probabilisticamente incrível pois toda a gente que percebe de meteorologia sabe o caracter muito localizado destas situações em que uma célula pode estar a largar imensa coisa num local e meio km ao lado nem cair nada.

Vamos todos acabar com esta treta? Não lhe chamo outra coisa pior que é para evitar processos judiciais.

Para começar pedia a quem for dessas zonas de Armamar, Moimenta da Beira, etc, e que conheça a região e essas instalações, que disponibilizassem aqui as localizações exatas desses pomares protegidos pelos canhões, nem que seja para que no próximo ano possamos seguir atentamente células que passem por ali.


----------

